# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Installing new windows in existing double brick wall

## archibuilder

Hi All, 
We have a pre existing double brickwork wall, with opening for differing windows. the overall width of the double brick is approx 300mm, 2 courses of 110 wide brickwork with an 80mm cavity filled with 40mm compressed foam insulation. We are looking to install windows in the existing holes in the brickwork, but cannot seem to find any construction details for how this can be achieved. what i have seen and researched, is that typically the bricklayer installed window brackets in the mortar course at approx 600mm centers up the opening to fix the window to. 
Any help would be very much appreciated!!

----------


## cyclic

Fitting new frames into an existing opening is usually done either by drill plug, and screw, or fix an aluminium angle around the opening then rivert the new frame to the angle.
Seal the outside of course, and use stainless screws preferably when fixing aluminium windows or angle.
A timber jam may then be needed to cover the cavity, depending on whether the new windows come with jams or not..

----------


## archibuilder

Thanks for the info cyclic. 
I think the alumnium trim will be the best way to install window into an existing hole. one other challange i have is that the brick sill on the exterior skin of brickwork hasn't been done yet, the brickies are waiting for the window to be installed so they can brick to the underside of the window. Any suggestions for how i instal the window without the aluminium channel along the bottom?

----------


## cyclic

> Thanks for the info cyclic. 
> I think the alumnium trim will be the best way to install window into an existing hole. one other challange i have is that the brick sill on the exterior skin of brickwork hasn't been done yet, the brickies are waiting for the window to be installed so they can brick to the underside of the window. Any suggestions for how i instal the window without the aluminium channel along the bottom?

  Depends how you order the windows. 
If the windows come with jams/sill timber (reveals) already attached, they will fit in place and be attached via the reveals, but if frames only, you will have to install the reveals to the frame after the frames are in place. 
Best to buy them with reveals already attached, makes life easier.

----------


## autogenous

> Thanks for the info cyclic. 
> I think the alumnium trim will be the best way to install window into an existing hole. one other challange i have is that the brick sill on the exterior skin of brickwork hasn't been done yet, the brickies are waiting for the window to be installed so they can brick to the underside of the window. Any suggestions for how i instal the window without the aluminium channel along the bottom?

  Speak to the brickies.  You may not need a cover angle along the bottom. The bricklayer will lay the bricks to the window.

----------

